# Sythes as a weapon



## greaterdeamon (Mar 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who believes that scythes are too wide angled and inaccurate to be effectively used as weapons?
The range of the blade can only really be affective in a pulling motion, and swinging it involves a wide curve that can easily be avoided or blocked.

I've constantly seen this used in all sorts of entertainment media, and every time I just think, that would never work for real.

So anyone out there may prove me wrong, but if you have any ideas or examples of professional use please feel free to post it.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 18, 2009)

They're EXTREMELY accurate and VERY well designed... for harvesting grain.

They're not ideal for use as weapons, but, you know, any port in a storm.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulus Hector Mair documented the use of sickles and scythes in Renaissance Germany. 

The images: 



 
The applications: 



 
Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 18, 2009)

yes to be weilded more efficiently they would have to be much smaller like kama. They do look cool in fiction though.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 18, 2009)

A large, full sized scythe, you're probably right....which is why the kama is useful.


----------



## tellner (Mar 18, 2009)

A scythe is highly optimized for mowing grasses. You could use one as a weapon, but it would be awkward. The curved-handle scythe would be even more difficult, especially if it had a cradle. 

Sickle, yes. Scythe, not so much.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 18, 2009)

tellner said:


> A scythe is highly optimized for mowing grasses.


 I've done that. It was NOT fun. Power tools are our friends.





> Sickle, yes. Scythe, not so much.


Commie


----------



## tahuti (Mar 22, 2009)

It is really good training of your obliques  and you do some useful work, especially if you don't like loud noise.  Scythe weapon training, it is not balanced for it, except if you want to cut opponents feet. More of intimidation weapon, or whatever was closer to your hand (pitchfork would be more easier to use)


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 22, 2009)

A "man-reaper" type scythe would likely be very dangerous... in the right hands.


----------



## chinto (Mar 23, 2009)

the full sized scythe, (Like the old grim reaper is shown with) is a very effective weapon. they were used on the battlefield in the Midevil era and Renaissance as well. just on the snath if it was a hurried kind of situation, but other wise the blade was put on the end of a 6ft long shaft sticking strait up along the axis of the shaft, and making a very effective staff weapon. 

I have used the tool in question and can tell you that you can swing that blade in a shorter arc then you think! It would take legs right off a man!!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Really? Was it a weapon of choice or was it used because that was the only thing available to them?

Do you know of any strategy that would work for this weapon, it seems to me it would only be useful for swinging sideways.


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 31, 2009)

Weapon of choice? Not of you could afford better, like a proper Halberd. But taking a scythe blade and mounting it on a shaft to make a kind of partisan was very common and effective: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Polish_scythemen_1863.PNG

Check my previous post on this thread for the scythe used "as is" in combat.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## tellner (Mar 31, 2009)

The general "weapon of choice" for infantry has been the spear of one sort or another up until the mass production of reliable firearms. There are good reasons for that including the ability to closely pack the line.

Some swords like the Ethiopian shotel and the Ancient Egyptian khopis may well have come from sickles. Some polearms were derived from remounted scythes. But I can't think offhand of anywhere where the preferred weapon was the scythe.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 31, 2009)

Works for the Reaper, whom I don't fear.
Sean


----------



## chinto (Apr 4, 2009)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Really? Was it a weapon of choice or was it used because that was the only thing available to them?
> 
> Do you know of any strategy that would work for this weapon, it seems to me it would only be useful for swinging sideways.




partly it was a good steel blade available to them. But that blade on the strait 6 foot ash staff was feared by armored men!  that weapon killed men in full plate harness and scythes took more then one mans or horses legs off with out being even taken off the snath! 

As I remember it was one of the weapons acceptable for a shire reeve and free men to have when expected to assemble and prove they were armed as English medieval law required.  a sword or long bow and shafts were also acceptable. 

so it has a long history of being used as a weapon.  Also remember that a pole arm was the primary weapon on the battlefield! cavalry used a lance, and infantry used  spear, halberd, bill, scythe blades on a pole and pike and other pole arms. then they would use an axe or mace normally if they had them. if you were down to your sword or dagger it was time to get running!!  or at least get out of the lines to get a new weapon or two.


----------



## chinto (Apr 4, 2009)

tellner said:


> The general "weapon of choice" for infantry has been the spear of one sort or another up until the mass production of reliable firearms. There are good reasons for that including the ability to closely pack the line.
> 
> Some swords like the Ethiopian shotel and the Ancient Egyptian khopis may well have come from sickles. Some polearms were derived from remounted scythes. But I can't think offhand of anywhere where the preferred weapon was the scythe.




If you could afford the halberd or the glave or the bill, sure you would use it, that said the peasant often had no extra money for such weapons. he came with a hedge bill on a 6 or 7 ft long ash shaft, or a scythe blade mounted similarly if they had time to do so, and both tools were lethal and efficient weapons on the field. 

that said sure if you could get a halberd or a good spear you provably got it out and carried it instead.  after all a scythe was an important tool and expensive too. 

that does not change the fact that a lot of graves were filled by men who died when that weapon was used.  those graves include men who were Knights and Men at Arms who in full harness ( armor including helm/helmet and such )  died under that same edge.


----------

